# First SJ Comp



## 3days3ways (Feb 23, 2007)

remember to breathe!!!! simple.... but the most common problem in all shows haha (especially for me!)... 
also during a jumping course (or a dressage test) have your trainer go over it with you. have little words or reminders at certain points. i.e. when you pass C make sure you are breathing, your seat is correct and you horse is balanced or at the turn to fence 3 make sure you take it at a small angle to get to the next fence correctly (hah i know ranodm examples, but you get what i mean...)
this way, you will have specific things to focus on instead of just going around and focusing on simply doing the course instead of doing hte course WELL .. hope i helped!!


----------



## sparky (Dec 14, 2006)

thanks  its just so nerve racking going into your first SJ comp! I'm lucky that (because we got to choose which school horse we wanted to ride) i got in at the front - so i could choose a horse that is not lazy, but one that wont go bolting off at the fences like my other choice (Gizmo) would have done lol.


----------

